# Color photos of Paris circa 1923



## Didereaux (Nov 30, 2015)

Vivid color photos of 1923 Paris, hub of artistry and progress


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 30, 2015)

Fascinating. Very enjoyable to look at. I'm so impressed by the architecture of that city.
Thanks!


----------

